# Slingshots for sale



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi all

i'm fairly new on here , but i was wondering if it was ok to show my slingshots that i have for sale.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Nick,

Of course you can post pictures........no one will buy if you don't. You might even pissed off some of them if you try selling without pictures.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

ok many thanks, just thought i'd ask the question so i don't upset anybody.

I'll now have to work out how to do it .


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, you can sell slingshots here. Look under "Slingshots Classifieds".


----------

